# What Wire? - TFV4 RCA



## ace_d_house_cat (19/8/16)

Hey guys, 

Just wanted some advice. 

Mod: Joyetech eVic VTC Mini
Tank: SMOK TFV4 Mini
Coil: RCA (rebuildable single clapton)

1. What size/gauge clapton wire do I need to buy? 
2. What size coiling tool?
3. How many wraps? 

Ideally i'd like to get it at around 0.4ohms / vape between 40 - 50w. 

Any information would help, thanks in advance!


----------



## RichJB (19/8/16)

There are several different ways to arrive at a .4Ω Clapton.
You can play around with wire types and work out different coils with this tool.

A suitable wire for that resistance would be something like SS 26ga core with SS 30ga outer wrap Clapton wire like this.

Using that wire:
4 wraps @ 3mm inner diameter = .38Ω
4 wraps @ 2.5mm ID = .34Ω
4 wraps @ 2mm ID = .3Ω
5 wraps @ 3mm ID = .46Ω
5 wraps @ 2.5mm ID = .42Ω
5 wraps @ 2mm ID = .38Ω

Coiling jigs come with several different sizes of ID die, usually 2, 2.5, 3, 3.5mm. Imo 2.5 and 3mm are the easiest to wick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/8/16)

Thanks so much! @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jordache (17/12/16)

Great advice @RichJB


----------



## ChloeT (17/12/16)

Good info, thanks


----------

